# Club Nintendo EU: FREE retail game if you register your 3DS XL by Jan 15th



## heartgold (Nov 28, 2012)

> If you BUY and REGISTER a NINTENDO 3DS XL…
> 
> … then you get a FREE DOWNLOAD for a game from Nintendo eShop
> 
> ...


 


> The download code will be sent to you per email to the email address that you indicated during the registration in Club Nintendo.
> 
> REDEEM YOUR CODE BETWEEN JANUARY 1st, 2013 AND JANUARY 31st, 2013.


 
Super Mario 3D Land​Professor Layton And The Miracle Mask​New Art Academy​Freakyforms Deluxe​New Style Boutique​​http://microsite.nintendo-europe.com/3DSXLGamesPromotion/termsENG.html​​This will also apply to those who already have their system registered. Which game should I get SM3DL or Professor Layton MM....hmm​


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 28, 2012)

REDEEM YOUR CODE BETWEEN JANUARY 1st, 2013 AND JANUARY 31st, 2013
Shiz....
But still a free game


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 28, 2012)

Good, and unexpected news!!!

But It is just me or Nintendo is desperate on this holiday season?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 28, 2012)

Doesn't say what to do if you have already registered a 3DS XL


----------



## heartgold (Nov 28, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Doesn't say what to do if you have already registered a 3DS XL


'Any Nintendo 3DS XL system (European version) purchased since the release in July 2012 is eligible. In case you have already registered your Nintendo 3DS XL system in Club Nintendo, you will still be able to receive the free download if you log in to your Club Nintendo account and follow the instructions on the banner about the promotion by January 15th, 2013.'


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 28, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Doesn't say what to do if you have already registered a 3DS XL


 
Hope it's true cause I registered mine last month >.>


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> 'Any Nintendo 3DS XL system (European version) purchased since the release in July 2012 is eligible. In case you have already registered your Nintendo 3DS XL system in Club Nintendo, you will still be able to receive the free download if you log in to your Club Nintendo account and follow the instructions on the banner about the promotion by January 15th, 2013.'


 
I see no banner

will keep checking tho


----------



## heartgold (Nov 28, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> I see no banner
> 
> will keep checking tho


Maybe it's too early or haven't updated yet.


----------



## Lanlan (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool. Good for you guys.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 28, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> I see no banner
> 
> will keep checking tho


 
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/11/nintendo_of_europe_gives_free_retail_game_to_3ds_xl_owners


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well this news sucks! I live in stinkin America... *grumbles*


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 28, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/11/nintendo_of_europe_gives_free_retail_game_to_3ds_xl_owners


 
how does this help?
I know the info on it


----------



## indask8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have my Xl since the release but I haven't registered it, I hope it will work, I already have 3D land, but layton is definitively interesting.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 28, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> how does this help?
> I know the info on it


 
I think it would not be on sites like nintendolife if it was fake xD


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope this works for me ^^ I've registered my xl like a month ago or something and I'd really like the layton game (got mario already).

though, how large are these downloads actually? is a 4 gb card enough?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 28, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I think it would not be on sites like nintendolife if its fake xD


 
I know it's real because nintendo told me so 
I just can't find the banner


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 28, 2012)

Wish they would do this for the Wii U
Or normal 3DS...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2012)

I need the banner -_- but I think I'm gonna take mario 3d and trade my own copy of mario 3d land with my sister xD


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 28, 2012)

ok the banner appears to be live now


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 28, 2012)

don't feel bad cause you're in america. we scandinavians are left out of this equation aswell. or atleast we're left out of club nintendo.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 28, 2012)

New Style Boutique? For free?

Dreams do come true!


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 28, 2012)

I already had all the games I would want through the promotion, Super Mario 3D Land, New Art Academy and Professor Layton Miracle Mask.
Whilst New Style Boutique and Freakyforms Deluxe appear to be genuinely good games they are not for me.

So I've promised my free download voucher of Super Mario 3D Land for someone else.


----------



## emigre (Nov 28, 2012)

Gahars said:


> New Style Boutique? For free?
> 
> Dreams do come true!


 
>Implying metrosexuals don't play New Style Boutique...


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 28, 2012)

I grabbed professor layton. My 3ds xl is already registered. The banner for the promotion was under my account, then I had to click the arrow to scroll to it.

Couldn't make it appear anywhere else.


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 28, 2012)

Is there anyone who is unable to redeem this for any reason?
If so, would you mind letting me have your code?


----------



## boombox (Nov 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> 'Any Nintendo 3DS XL system (European version) purchased since the release in July 2012 is eligible. In case you have already registered your Nintendo 3DS XL system in Club Nintendo, you will still be able to receive the free download if you log in to your Club Nintendo account and follow the instructions on the banner about the promotion by January 15th, 2013.'


 
I take it that the UK is part of this deal. I also have a 3DS XL I registered some time ago.
Have you noticed a banner for it on the UK site? Because I haven't yet 



Armadillo said:


> I grabbed professor layton. My 3ds xl is already registered. The banner for the promotion was under my account, then I had to click the arrow to scroll to it.
> 
> Couldn't make it appear anywhere else.


Ahhh just seen it now. 
Thanks!


----------



## Rizsparky (Nov 28, 2012)

ZenZero said:


> Is there anyone who is unable to redeem this for any reason?
> If so, would you mind letting me have your code?


'please give me free GAEMZ'... how about buying an XL..

On another note, an email will be sent in a few days, but they wont be redeemable till the new year... bummer.


----------



## aalokishere (Nov 28, 2012)

Hope this comes to the US a little late....... I am still saving for my XL


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 28, 2012)

This would be all fine and dandy if the games list was... well... different.

I'm willing to wager than anyone even remotely interested in the 3DS already has Super Mario 3D, which leaves you with Layton - an admittedly good game, but also likely to be in a gamer's possession already, and three stinkers... but hey! It's free, so who's complaining?


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 28, 2012)

Rizsparky said:


> 'please give me free GAEMZ'... how about buying an XL..
> 
> On another note, an email will be sent in a few days, but they wont be redeemable till the new year... bummer.


 
Already own a regular 3ds... :L
Personally Ive never seen the point in the XL, hated it everytime ive played on one


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> I grabbed professor layton. My 3ds xl is already registered. The banner for the promotion was under my account, then I had to click the arrow to scroll to it.
> 
> Couldn't make it appear anywhere else.


thank you


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 28, 2012)

You know if we had a flashcart for the 3ds, I would have said 'meh'


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 28, 2012)

So happy I'm getting Layton, I ordered my XL from amazon UK, gave my club N stars to Wizerzak (because we don't have that here) and now he will help me get the download code!
Man I also got 3D land included when I bought it, subtracting the value of these two games from the price I paid for the bundle brings down the value of the XL itself down to around US standard pricing.
Compare that to what I would've paid for an XL here in Sweden and it's half the price.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 28, 2012)

nice!!! I haven't registered my 3ds xl yet because if you redeem them they expire, I will register all my club points when I get my wii u console, I will have 4000 points by then plus I get a free 3ds game out of it too. 

Now a deciding point, should I get professor layton or art academy? hmm.



FireGrey said:


> Wish they would do this for the Wii U
> Or normal 3DS...


I thought it was a free wii u game at first, still it's a good incentive to get people to buy a 3ds xl.



Vanth88 said:


> Well this news sucks! I live in stinkin America... *grumbles*


you have the gold nunchuck; I think that's more than enough for you. 



Clydefrosch said:


> though, how large are these downloads actually? is a 4 gb card enough?


I have a 8gb sd card, I think 3ds games max would be about 2-3gb not much.


----------



## fossda (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, decisions decisions decisions... WHICH ONE TO CHOOSE!?


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 28, 2012)

fossda said:


> Oh, decisions decisions decisions... WHICH ONE TO CHOOSE!?


 
Mario land or professor layton. Even if you don't want them, they cost more than the other three and won't drop in price either, so could just sell the code on if you don't want it.


----------



## AeroblitzR (Nov 28, 2012)

so Americans are out?
So say if I used tunnelbear to mask me like I was from uk, could I register my us 3ds?


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 28, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> you have the gold nunchuck i think that's more than enough for you.



Who has 900 points? I think I only have about 30.

If anyones wondering if you could buy or trade the games from someone I don't think its possible. In fact unless someone can correct me even if you got the code it would be region locked so you'd still have to have a EU account and a EU 3DS.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 28, 2012)

How much GB-s is Mario Land 3D??


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 28, 2012)

It'd be nice for NoA to give us this too...it'd also be a slight incentive to get a 3DS XL for others.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 28, 2012)

Damned, I just bought Layton in the store a few days ago :/
and Mario 3D Land I already have.

Ah, well I think I'll get Layton, the others really are not my kind of things, I can download the game on my 3DS XL and use the cartridge on my regular 3DS then  _(Or I could sell the code or cartridge)_


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 28, 2012)

Darn! I only have a regular 3DS.


----------



## Chary (Nov 28, 2012)

Ugh. You lucky people.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 28, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> How much GB-s is Mario Land 3D??


 
I'm guessing by GB-s you mean £ and are missing the symbol?

3D land is £29.99 online, £34.99 or so in stores and £39.99 on Eshop (I think)


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 28, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> I'm guessing by GB-s you mean £ and are missing the symbol?
> 
> 3D land is £29.99 online, £34.99 or so in stores and £39.99 on Eshop (I think)


 
No i mean space...

EDIT: I think i found it. 300 MB right?

Btw till when do i need to get the code?
I still dunno what to get. Mario Land or Prof Layton.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 28, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> No i mean space...


 
According to here

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/10/file_sizes_revealed_for_3ds_eshop_retail_downloads

512MB.


----------



## Chary (Nov 28, 2012)

Mario 3D land is ~500MB

Ohh...someone beat me to the answer.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 28, 2012)

Armadillo said:


> According to here
> 
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/10/file_sizes_revealed_for_3ds_eshop_retail_downloads
> 
> 512MB.


 
Ohh thanks.
I found that a rom dump is 310 MB.
Well it seems the 201 MB is just there to fill up the space.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 28, 2012)

If I was in Europe and had a 3DS XL instead of a regular 3DS.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 28, 2012)

AeroblitzR said:


> so Americans are out?
> So say if I used tunnelbear to mask me like I was from uk, could I register my us 3ds?


 
It won't work, the codes are different obviously, Europeans have their own region code, whereas Japanese and Americans have their own region codes, all regions have distinct does so even if you register on the website, it wouldn't work.


And well, seeing as Europeans pay way more than Americans for the console, 200€ = 256$ whereas 200$ = 155€ this is only welcome, and the extra spent money would be worth it. xP

Anyway, this would only work in the US if you do own an European console, otherwise you need to wait for NoA to make a similar offer, which they'll probably do soon after this.


----------



## Rizsparky (Nov 28, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> It won't work, the codes are different obviously, Europeans have their own region code, whereas Japanese and Americans have their own region codes, all regions have distinct does so even if you register on the website, it wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> And well, seeing as Europeans pay way more than Americans for the console, 200€ = 256$ whereas 200$ = 155€ this is only welcome, and the extra spent money would be worth it. xP
> ...


 
Not just hardware, the EU eshop is more expensive compared to the NA eshop too, they seem to convert the price and then round up.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> This would be all fine and dandy if the games list was... well... different.
> 
> I'm willing to wager than anyone even remotely interested in the 3DS already has Super Mario 3D, which leaves you with Layton - an admittedly good game, but also likely to be in a gamer's possession already, and three stinkers... but hey! It's free, so who's complaining?


 

well, seeing as the whole thing is most likely meant to make people buy new consoles for christmas, this really isnt a problem.
however, they better air some kind of commercial to promote that step, otherwise, how'd people know they get a free game after new years?


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 28, 2012)

Rizsparky said:


> Not just hardware, the EU eshop is more expensive compared to the NA eshop too, they seem to convert the price and then round up.



Yeah, but that's normal for any console in Europe


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 29, 2012)

COME ON, NINTENDO! I BOUGHT ONE FOR 250 AND GOT GBA VC!!


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 29, 2012)

Not cool. Technically Australia has EU 3DS's but we're not included.
Lame.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 29, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Not cool. Technically Australia has EU 3DS's but we're not included.
> Lame.


I live in the EU/Nordic countries and we're not included in Club Nintendo. :3


----------



## McHaggis (Nov 29, 2012)

I, er... *ahem* acquired a code last night... gone for Art Academy


----------



## Rizsparky (Nov 29, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> I, er... *ahem* acquired a code last night... gone for Art Academy


 
You actually recieved the code or you applied for one?


----------



## McHaggis (Nov 29, 2012)

Rizsparky said:


> You actually recieved the code or you applied for one?


I've applied for an Art Academy code, the code I acquired was a 3DS XL CN points code... Might try and acquire some more ;-)


----------



## beard00 (Nov 29, 2012)

What information is required when creating the Club Nintendo account? I have 3DS XL but live in Finland that is not included in this offer for some reason. If my friend who lives in UK registers my 3DS, will I be able to download the game here in Finland to my 3DS?


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 29, 2012)

beard00 said:


> What information is required when creating the Club Nintendo account? I have 3DS XL but live in Finland that is not included in this offer for some reason. If my friend who lives in UK registers my 3DS, will I be able to download the game here in Finland to my 3DS?


You must have a club nintendo code included with your 3DS XL, which isn't included if you bought your 3DS in your country. However if you imported from the UK like me you could still get it registered.


----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> You must have a club nintendo code included with your 3DS XL, which isn't included if you bought your 3DS in your country. However if you imported from the UK like me you could still get it registered.


Registering with the system ID number on the back should work just fine as far as I'm aware. At least that's how I remember doing it.


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 29, 2012)

Minox said:


> Registering with the system ID number on the back should work just fine as far as I'm aware. At least that's how I remember doing it.


Wasn't that a long time ago huh? Now a days the only way to register is by typing the club nintendo code.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 29, 2012)

Minox said:


> Registering with the system ID number on the back should work just fine as far as I'm aware. At least that's how I remember doing it.



The code on the back is the serial number, which is the same to the one in the box, if that was the case I could just use the codes from the consoles at the mall.


----------



## WoJjTeK (Nov 30, 2012)

Excuse me , I don't understand some of the English words, so I want to as you guys about this:



> REDEEM YOUR CODE BETWEEN JANUARY 1st, 2013 AND JANUARY 31st, 2013.


Does it mean that I will *recieve *my code between 01 01 2013 and 31 01 2013 ? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 30, 2012)

WoJjTeK said:


> Excuse me , I don't understand some of the English words, so I want to as you guys about this:
> 
> Does it mean that I will *recieve *my code between 01 01 2013 and 31 01 2013 ?
> Thanks in advance.


 
No. You'll get the code earlier. You can't use it until the 1st of January and you have to use it by the 31st.

Also codes are going out now, I got my professor layton code today.


----------



## paulfalcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, must be nice for EU. ^.^ Nice incentive to picking up a 3DS XL. XD


----------



## Keo-Spin1080 (Dec 8, 2012)

I just did! A £20 price drop from July and now a free game ~£30 so savings of around ~£50. Not a bad deal at all!

Scarf it up ppls


----------

